# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل من مات بمرض في القلب يعتبر من الشهداء  ؟

## احمد ابو انس

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


هل من مات بمرض في القلب يعتبر من الشهداء  ؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس

للتذكير.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
المتوفاة بمرض الهبوط في عضلة القلب هل تحسب من الشهداء:

ونرجو أن تكون هذه المرأة  شهيدة داخلة تحت عموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: الشهداء خمسة: المطعون، والمبطون والغرق، وصاحب الهدم، والشهيد في سبيل الله عز وجل. متفق عليه. 

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=175285

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال النووي رحمه الله - عن المبطون - في شرح مسلم هو: صاحب داء البطن ـ وهو الإسهال ـ 
قال القاضي: وقيل: هو الذي به الاستسقاء وانتفاخ البطن، وقيل: هو الذي تشتكي بطنه، وقيل: هو الذي يموت بداء بطنه مطلقاً. انتهى. 

وقال القاري في مرقاة المفاتيح وعون المعبود: والمبطون من إسهال، أو استسقاء، أو وجع بطن.

وقال الشيخ العثيمين ـ رحمه الله: والمبطون هو الذي أصيب بداء البطن بمعنى أنه يكون فيه إسهال، أو وجع في بطنه ومنه ما يسمى بالزائدة إذا انفجرت وما أشبه ذلك، فكل أدواء البطن التي تكون سبباً للموت فإنها داخلة في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: المبطون ـ لا سيما التي يكون الموت فيها محققاً عاجلاً.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*من مات بسبب تعطل الجهاز الهضمي فهو شهيدسؤالي بخصوص أنواع الشهداء فقد ذكر منهم المبطون.. ولدي أخ توفي منذ يومين بتوقف القلب كما ذكر في تقرير الوفاة ولكنه كان قد تعطل كل شيء لديه من الكلى للكبد وحتى الجهاز الهضمي لم يكن يعمل لديه فهل يعتبر ممن مات مبطوناً ؟.
تم النشر بتاريخ: 2006-10-13*
*الحمد لله
روى البخاري (2829) ومسلم (1914) عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (الشهداء خمسة: المطعون والمبطون والغرِق وصاحب الهدم والشهيد في سبيل الله ).
وروى أحمد (23804) وأبو داود (3111) والنسائي(1846) أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( ما تعدون الشهادة ؟ قالوا: القتل في سبيل الله تعالى. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: الشهادة سبع سوى القتل في سبيل الله: المطعون شهيد، والغرق شهيد ، وصاحب ذات الجنب شهيد، والمبطون شهيد ، وصاحب الحريق شهيد، والذي يموت تحت الهدم شهيد، والمرأة تموت بجُمْع شهيدة) والحديث صححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود.
قال في عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود :
" (المطعون ) هو الذي يموت بالطاعون .
( وصاحب ذات الجنب ) وهي قرحة أو قروح تصيب الإنسان داخل جنبه ثم تفتح ويسكن الوجع وذلك وقت الهلاك ، ومن علاماتها الوجع تحت الأضلاع وضيق النفس مع ملازمة الحمى والسعال وهي في النساء أكثر . قاله القارى.
( والمبطون ) من إسهال أو استسقاء أو وجع بطن .
( والمرأة تموت بجُمع ) قال الخطابي: معناه أن تموت وفي بطنها ولد "انتهى باختصار.
وقال النووي رحمه الله في شرح مسلم : " وَأَمَّا ( الْمَبْطُون ) فَهُوَ صَاحِب دَاء الْبَطْن , وَهُوَ الإِسْهَال . قَالَ الْقَاضِي : وَقِيلَ : هُوَ الَّذِي بِهِ الاسْتِسْقَاء وَانْتِفَاخ الْبَطْن , وَقِيلَ : هُوَ الَّذِي تَشْتَكِي بَطْنه , وَقِيلَ : هُوَ الَّذِي يَمُوت بِدَاءِ بَطْنه مُطْلَقًا " انتهى .
وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : ورد في الحديث أن المبطون شهيد ، ما معنى كلمة مبطون ، وهل يدخل في معناها من توفي من تليّف في الكبد ؟
فأجاب : "المبطون قال أهل العلم : من مات بداء البطن ، والظاهر أن من جنسه من مات بالزائدة لأنها من أدواء البطن التي تميت ، ولعل من ذلك أيضاً من مات بتليف الكبد لأنها داء في البطن مميت " انتهى من فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين لمجلة الدعوة .
وبناء على ذلك فإن كان موت أخيك بسبب تعطل الكبد أو الجهاز الهضمي ، فترجى له الشهادة .
ونسأل الله تعالى أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويعلي درجته .
والله أعلم .

https://islamqa.info/ar/93015

*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفيكم بارك أبا أنس.

----------

